# shoot info



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

http://cachearchers.net/images/B%20Indo ... cflyer.jpg


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

This is a very fun shoot!

I will see if I can find pictures from last year to post.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

This has always been one of my favorite shoots. I hope I am in town to shoot it.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Bump 
$1000 added in cash & prizes


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

I wish it wasnt on the same weekend as the Timp Archers shoot in Spanish Fork, I heard the Cache Valley one is great!


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

To top


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

This was a great shoot! Well organized by a great group of people. Thanks for letting us know about it. Have the results been posted anywhere?


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

The treasurer has the score sheets and is cutting the checks today.
Then will pass them on to our webtech who will post the scores on the website cachearchers.net.

If they are not up Please let me know.

Thanks to all who helped set up, takedown, and run the shoot.

Thank you and congradulations to all who participated.

Rich


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes, thanks to all who helped and shot! It couldn't be done without anyone willing to help.

Now start making plans for the Hardware shoot. What more could one ask for, good food, fishing, shooting, atv's and to hang out with family and friends.

April 25th and 26th go to cachearchers.net for more info.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang good shoot! As usual with Cache Archers, it was good to see so many trad bows. Good folks and a good time. Thanks!


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Finnegan, was that you sitting at the BOU table?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup, that was me. 8)

Now that you know what I look like, I'm expecting you to say hello when you see me up at Hardware Ranch next month.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

My bad, I will say hi next time.....


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

We have reserverd our indoor arena so that next year we will be putting on the Cache Archers bridgerland indoor 3d Classic one week later. We hope this will help out so we are not on the same weekend as the timp archers indoor shoot. and that we can come to there shoot and that they can come to ours.


----------



## GPA (Jan 8, 2009)

I liked the timing actually. I took the weekend off from kids and wife and hit Cache on Saturday, then Timp on Sunday. Worked out pretty well. By the way, I had a great time.


----------

